# [Wet Thumb Forum]-55 gallon february 09, 2005



## John Martin (Feb 27, 2003)

I haven't been on here in way too long of a time and my tank has gone through a little bit of change, not a lot really. But i just did a water change and took some pics with my moms new camera, my camera was stolen, so this is just point and shoot for now as i haven't gotten used to the camera yet. Enjoy! and if you have any questions just ask.


----------



## John Martin (Feb 27, 2003)

I haven't been on here in way too long of a time and my tank has gone through a little bit of change, not a lot really. But i just did a water change and took some pics with my moms new camera, my camera was stolen, so this is just point and shoot for now as i haven't gotten used to the camera yet. Enjoy! and if you have any questions just ask.


----------



## John Martin (Feb 27, 2003)

guess no one likes?.. a shame.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Looks good man.....of course you know your work is never done!!! HAHA


----------

